# Resting a little easier now.



## RiverRat1962

My son is back in the states. I had a good visit with him out in Palm Springs, he sure is glad to be back in the good ol' USA. Me too.
He Rambo'd himself up working out over there, push ups are starting to pay off.. 

I'm resting a little easier now, and still praying for those that are still in harms way, and their families. God bless and protect them.



He sends thanks and is greatful to all for their prayers and support.

Here's a couple more pics I stole off his laptop..


----------



## RiverRat1962

One more..


----------



## jonsan4b1

*yay for B.O.G.*

Praise God he's home! (home meaning the U.S.) Thanx for sharing pics also.
"He sends thanks and is greatful to all for their prayers and support."...No, tell him THANKS from US!

Our son, Sam 'buffed up' also while over there. He's awesome and very proud of his physic. 
Sam is due to come back anyday now. We're just waiting on the 'phone call'. His coming home is the only Christmas gift I want.... : ) This is the end of this tour, but I'm sure he'll end up going somewhere again.. but won't think about that till it happens.


----------



## Titus Bass

Good for both of you.....Glad you can have your sons home and safe.....I pray for the safe return of all our service men and women......Keeping your sons and all soldiers in prayers.......Thank them all......Well done......


----------



## Reel Time

Titus Bass said:


> Good for both of you.....Glad you can have your sons home and safe.....I pray for the safe return of all our service men and women......Keeping your sons and all soldiers in prayers.......Thank them all......Well done......


QFT!


----------



## Bocephus

Thank you God for protecting him, and bringing him home safely !!!!

Woo-Hoo.....great news, and great pics !!!


----------



## RiverRat1962

jonsan4b1 said:


> Praise God he's home! (home meaning the U.S.) Thanx for sharing pics also.
> "He sends thanks and is greatful to all for their prayers and support."...No, tell him THANKS from US!
> 
> Our son, Sam 'buffed up' also while over there. He's awesome and very proud of his physic.
> Sam is due to come back anyday now. We're just waiting on the 'phone call'. His coming home is the only Christmas gift I want.... : ) This is the end of this tour, but I'm sure he'll end up going somewhere again.. but won't think about that till it happens.


We're praying for Sam to hurry home for Christmas here at RR headquarters.

Heavenly Father we ask your hand of protection for Sam and his brothers and sisters in arms, Bless them and keep them safe for us always, In Christ's name we pray and ask. Amen


----------



## Texas T

When he come in for Christmas remind him which way to hang the Texas flag. LOL It's upside down in the picture.

Isn't it great when us Dads get our Warrior sons back home safe and sound.


----------



## RiverRat1962

Texas T said:


> When he come in for Christmas remind him which way to hang the Texas flag. LOL It's upside down in the picture.
> 
> Isn't it great when us Dads get our Warrior sons back home safe and sound.


Its a great feeling and a big relief to get them back home.

I did poke fun at him about the flag.. LOL


----------



## RiverRat1962

First time I seen the pic of the flag upside down was in an email he sent his mother telling her he got the package with the flags and the football and other things he requested, I told him he had the Texas flag upside down, He did re-hang it..


----------



## jonsan4b1

RiverRat, and rest of the group...
I'm happy, no... ecstatic to let ya'll know Sam was put on a plane yesterday for Kuwait. So now we're waiting on 'the call' from him to let us know when he's flying to the states. Hooah!


----------



## RiverRat1962

jonsan4b1 said:


> RiverRat, and rest of the group...
> I'm happy, no... ecstatic to let ya'll know Sam was put on a plane yesterday for Kuwait. So now we're waiting on 'the call' from him to let us know when he's flying to the states. Hooah!


Awesome! Glad to hear it! He'll be home with you soon. Woo hoo! 
::::snoopy dance::::


----------



## w_r_ranch

Great news Tom!!!


----------



## FISHNNUTT

What great Christmas Blessings
Praise the Lord
Tell both thanks for their service


----------



## Sandollr's sis

It's wonderful your boys are home safe. Christmas doesn't get any better than that! Please pass along my thanks for their service!
I will continue to pray for all our service members.


----------

